# Any Idea? White Oak or...



## rob3232 (Feb 21, 2021)

I bought a few burls off of craigslist. At first I thought that they were White Oak. Now I'm not sure. Maybe Black Locust? Here are some pictures both dry and misted with water. Fresh cut with bandsaw. Thanks in advance! Rob

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2021)

Any smell that might give it away? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 21, 2021)

Got a UV light or a black light? Black Locust will fluoresce greenish yellow. Your misted pictures sure have the coloration of black Locust, but I know nothing about burls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 21, 2021)

Grown local? My first thought was Black locust. Tim is on it, black-light time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks guys! Black light. Looks like Locust.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 23, 2021)

looks like BL to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

